# Ipod 4g home button



## Pongored81 (Sep 6, 2011)

My ipod's home button isn't working very well.It won't respond most of the time , I usually have to push it around 15 times. I was wondering if there is anything i could do? If not i'll just man through it i guess.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Pongored81 said:


> My ipod's home button isn't working very well.It won't respond most of the time , I usually have to push it around 15 times. I was wondering if there is anything i could do? If not i'll just man through it i guess.


Sounds like it's broken, take it to an Apple Store. If it's jailbroken, restore it through iTunes beforehand.


----------



## Pongored81 (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't jailbreak , anyways i live in oklahoma so there is no apple store really . I mean it still works its just harder to use


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Pongored81 said:


> I don't jailbreak , anyways i live in oklahoma so there is no apple store really . I mean it still works its just harder to use


Then you need to take it in to some kind of repair shop, or fix it yourself (if you can).


----------



## Pongored81 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you , i have found a solution to my problem though.


----------

